# Homemade topper? (longish)



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Raw/home cooked is not difficult - and is safer than adding large quantities of potentially unbalanced food to kibble. 25% has been recommended as the maximum before you need to ensure the topper is also balanced. If she dislikes fruit and veg, and you want to continue to feed kibble, I would try 15 - 20% of raw or cooked meat (which has the advantage of making a tasty gravy) added to a good quality kibble. But I suspect that if you put her onto a meat based diet you will see a big difference in her eating and her comfort!

Have you considered using one of the premade raw foods? Not expensive for a toy dog, and certainly cheaper than buying kibble and throwing it away! There have been several recent threads on choosing a ready mixed frozen or dehydrated food, and on home prepared diets.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm one of those people that've been on those premade raw threads 

My mini puppy (4 mos) has no stomach issues (knock on wood) but is SO. PICKY. She would only eat kibble if coated w canned or yogurt and that is only if fed by hand. No way to that! I never thought raw would be for me in a million years. I grew up in a vegetarian household and the yuck factor was an issue. But on MANY people's suggestion I went out and tried Nature's Variety premade raw. It's just like a hamburger patty. She LIVES TO EAT now!!!! Well not really but you get the idea. For the first few weeks i'd mix her remaining Wellness Core (grain free kibble) into the raw 50-50 and when she started picking the kibble bits out one by one I just eliminated it, lol. It's about double kibble's price but the cost of feeding one small dog is so negligible. I've also tried Stella Chewy freeze dried raw for on the go, which she eats w same gusto. 

NV also makes a new raw 'topper' or whatever it's called to put on kibble if you wana ease into it. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try pre-made raw. I'm going to the city on Saturday for a dog seminar and hope to make it to the store to take to them about it. I know this is the brand they carry -ttp://www.springmeadowsnaturalpetfood.com/ and according to their site depending if Jewel's average or active she needs 3.6 to 4.2 ounces which doesn't seem like much once you split it into two meals.

How much are you feeding your mini?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a largish toy - optimum weight around 9 pounds. She is three years old, and has around 1.5 hours off leash walking every day, plus games around the house and garden. She gets 3 - 4 ounces of raw/home cooked food a day. Any more and her weight begins to go up!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Perfect, Jewel's 9lbs as well. That gives me a starting point! Her activity level tends to vary but she's with me like 22 hours of the day so she's awake a lot.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Update*

Hi I wanted to update this! Jewel's been eating pre-made raw since the end of Sept now and she's doing really well. Not seeing any change in her air licking but I'm going to give it more time. She was hard to get started on raw, she thought she should be spoon fed every bite! But we have a big foster dog right now so she'll eat anything I put infront of her just so he won't get it. She ate half a turkey neck last night!!! This from a dog that just about never chews!
Thanks again!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - I am so glad she is doing well. And there is nothing like a bit of competition to help them recover that waning appetite!


----------

